
Space Heater: Scientists Find New Way to Transfer Energy Through a Vacuum - bryanrasmussen
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/space-heater-scientists-find-new-way-to-transfer-energy-through-a-vacuum/
======
vstuart
Previously posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21781412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21781412)

~~~
htfu
Plus this one has a terrible headline. Discovering an existing, impossible to
avoid physical property is hardly "finding a new way" to do anything, unless
you figure out how to exploit it.

Article itself is good tho.

------
gclawes
I wonder if this will have any relation to the Quantum Vacuum Plasma Thrusters
that NASA Eagleworks was investigating.

